# In praise of small amps



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Why is it that I really dig small wattage guitar amps? 

My very first was an old Harmony tube amp that I got at a church rummage sale in 1972, one control (volume), 8" speaker, no bells or whistles, and tone for days when it was cranked. Wish I still had it because with proper grounding, decent tubes, and a ten inch speaker (the cab was likely big enough) it would likely be a killer studio amp. I have a newer Peavey 5 watt amp that will sound great when the speaker is replaced...memories of that Harmony, maybe?

Sure, I love my YCV50, but smaller just works better for me. I just picked up a YCV20 and it might just be the best amp I've ever owned (sorry Jazz Chorus, Plexi, Princeton...). Quiet or cranked, clean or dirty, reverb or not, singlecoils or humbuckers, it's just sweet. 

Anyone else love their little amps?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup i only use little amps these days- no need to compete with a drummer, so i can enjoy nice tones with small sound levels. if i ever return to playing with a band, itll be dirty little 3 to 5 watt amps thru a p.a methinks.
i like the way they always sound angry and on the verge of falling apart.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya, the highest wattage amp I own is my Traynor Bassmate head, and even it's only about 20 watts. My amps range from 5 watts to 20 watts, and seem to suit any situation I need them for. It's nice to transport light amps around too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> i like the way they always sound angry and on the verge of falling apart.



Is that the band your talking about :food-smiley-004:

I love my dump find


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Great find shoretyus.

I'm getting more into small amps.

Any future amp purchases will probably be small one.

My old bass amp is a pain to carry around.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Is that the band your talking about :food-smiley-004:
> 
> I love my dump find


lol nice shot-
your amp is real nice too- good score:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> lol nice shot-
> your amp is real nice too- good score:smile:



there's no drum roll icon har har ..... When are you coming up to try that Tele? 
There may be a few to try by the time you get here :rockon:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with you Mooh. I've got a 1970 Fender Champ that always sounds good. I've never had any problems with it. It's also a very simple amp, although not as simple as your old Harmony but it does have just three controls, volume, bass and treble.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Seems the smaller the amp I build, the more I like them :smile:

My favorite so far is the 1-watt PP "FuzzyPup" 

Cheres!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's a great dump find shoretyus!

I hope I don't lose my 50watt combo love, but they're not so practical for me these days except for with the band. Anywhere else, for any other purpose, they're overkill. 

I never thought I hear myself talk about downsizing! (Hope it doesn't happen with guitars...)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> That's a great dump find shoretyus!
> 
> I hope I don't lose my 50watt combo love, but they're not so practical for me these days except for with the band.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Dido with that Fender deluxe. That dump find is great for home or a room full of acoustics.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone tried an Epiphone Valve Junior?
Power switch and volume is it for controls.
There appear to be a lot of people mod'ing them as well.
Upgrade speakers, grounding, tone caps etc.

I saw a couple of Epiphone valve amps at Mountain Music last week
(my first visit ever) Think I'll see if I can audition one.

Chris


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I love my Princetons. I will however break out the Marshall for an upcoming weekend jam as the drummer plays with the same wild abandon as Animal from the Muppets.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think I'll ever be without a smaller tube combo. Right now, I'm using a Traynor 15 Blue, probably one of the nicest amps I could ever hope to afford. It's nice and simple, just plug in, turn up and rock out. Great tone at a manageable volume, too.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Andy said:


> I don't think I'll ever be without a smaller tube combo. Right now, I'm using a Traynor 15 Blue, probably one of the nicest amps I could ever hope to afford. It's nice and simple, just plug in, turn up and rock out. Great tone at a manageable volume, too.



...i have a ycv15blue, as well. the best amp i have ever plugged into, with the possible exception of my long gone ampeg half stack from the 70s.

some of the l&m stores still have these in stock. my advice to anyone seeking a small tube combo is to run, not walk...

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but while the YCV15blue is low wattage, it's not really a 'small' amp is it? I thought it was basically the same dimensions as the 50blue, and actually weighs a few lbs more?

A couple of my low wattage amps weight in at well under 30 lbs. My Reverend Goblin is only 24 lbs I think.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Took my new Crate V18-112 to practice last night. It was just an "OK" amp, and I was thinking of returning it, but after I replaced the stock tubes with E-H Golds and put an Eminence Governor speaker in it, it's a killer. Volume is definitely not a problem, although it doesn't stay clean past "3". ( but that's what my JC-60 is for....)

With the more efficient speaker in there, I may actually put a lower-gain tube in V1 to tame the beast a bit.

How people stand in the same room with a dimed 100-watt tube amp is beyond me.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I find the perceived volume of 5 vs 20 watt amps to be very similar. Either can keep up to a drummer. Where the 5 watt amps fail is in clean headroom. So basically, aside from portability, I don't think the really small amps offer as much: still too loud for many situations but not enough clean headroom to really jam. So many people think they can crank up a Champ, Valve Jr, etc in their apartment. Then comes the big disappointment . . . 

TG


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but while the YCV15blue is low wattage, it's not really a 'small' amp is it? I thought it was basically the same dimensions as the 50blue, and actually weighs a few lbs more?
> 
> A couple of my low wattage amps weight in at well under 30 lbs. My Reverend Goblin is only 24 lbs I think.


Yeah, it's the same dimensions, probably about the same weight. Main difference is the tubes, speaker, and shared EQ.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> with the possible exception of my long gone ampeg half stack from the 70s.
> 
> 
> -dh


Is that what you used for the April Wine stuff? If not what did you use, I've always wondered...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The YCV20 is considerably smaller and lighter than the YCV50, thankfully for my back, LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but while the YCV15blue is low wattage, it's not really a 'small' amp is it? I thought it was basically the same dimensions as the 50blue, and actually weighs a few lbs more?
> 
> A couple of my low wattage amps weight in at well under 30 lbs. My Reverend Goblin is only 24 lbs I think.


ps., not that I am knocking the amp. It's just I use low wattage tube amps for convenience as well as sound. I like a smaller package like my Princeton Reverb, Goblin, and YBA-2A head.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I heard a fender princeton reverb? monday night at a show, with a gretsch.. nicest cleans i've ever heard.

im kind of glad to be stuck with my strat and kustom tube12A for a week lol


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Princetons are great amps. I used to have a Silverface NR model, sadly its one of the amps i regret selling. 

I dont play anything higher then 15 watts. AC15TB2, Fender Vibro Champ, and an old Vox Pacemaker from 65 approx 15 watts. Small watt amps are the best.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

riffboy76 said:


> Princetons are great amps. I used to have a Silverface NR model, sadly its one of the amps i regret selling.
> 
> I dont play anything higher then 15 watts. AC15TB2, Fender Vibro Champ, and an old Vox Pacemaker from 65 approx 15 watts. Small watt amps are the best.



...i agree wholeheartedly.

i wonder if traynor will introduce a ycs15...

-dh


----------



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> i wonder if traynor will introduce a ycs15...
> 
> -dh


id be all over that like a hooker on a cumcake if they did introduce one


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

regarding Princeton Reverbs, they are indeed a treat. It's likely the nicest clean tone I have ever heard. But, the underdog that comes close or maybe even beats it for me is my vintage Ampeg Reverberocket II. From what I have read they are about 20 watts, which might put them above the 'small amp' category though. They seem to hit a sweep spot at a similar volume to the PR though. They just get a lot more clean headroom above that.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

MGP141 said:


> id be all over that like a hooker on a cumcake if they did introduce one


Haha...definitely the quote of the day for me. Never heard that one before :bow:

As far as small tube amps go i'd love to give one of those Little Lanilei's a try. 1/4 of a watt all tube...now thats a tube amp you could run full out at home. As an aside i'd also love to demo one of those Blackheart amps, they seem pretty cool.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya I am very interested in the Blackhearts as well. Though I don't really need one with my Reverend Goblin. It has all the features they have plus more. And it runs on 6V6 tubes which is nice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a Gibson GA5 RI. Bought it off someone on the forum here about two years ago. Think of Fender Tweed Champ with a nasty attitude when it's cranked. 

Edit: about the GA5 - there's a blowout sale at MF - http://www.musiciansfriend.com/navigation?q=GA-5


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the link Robert. I just bought one for $300!


----------



## Gibson Guy (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, my new GA5 is on the way. Pretty hard to pass up for $299. Pt. to pt. wiring, weber spkr, and sweet looks to boot. If it lives up to half the hype I'm reading on other forums, it's a steal.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Gibson Guy said:


> Yeah, my new GA5 is on the way. Pretty hard to pass up for $299. Pt. to pt. wiring, weber spkr, and sweet looks to boot. If it lives up to half the hype I'm reading on other forums, it's a steal.


Wow, I cannot believe these things are PTP wired. Cool!

TG


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Wow, I cannot believe these things are PTP wired. Cool!
> 
> TG


And AFAIK made in the US too.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I debated on ordering one but when it came down to the import charges (GST/PST) + shipping to Canada that $300 amp is looking more like $400 amp once it arrives at your door. I know i'll probably regret it, nice looking amp. Someone will have to post some clips, oddly enough with all the interest in these things I cant find any.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$400 on an amp isn't that bad in my books.

i regularly pine for $1500+ gear haha


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

geez thats pricey. Forgot to add the $60 brokerage BS fee UPS charges, so thats about $460 for a $299 amp in the US. Its a great deal for our US neighbors though, they even get free shipping.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

$375 total for the amp delivered to my door, should be here within the hour...:banana:


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

wow thats pretty good. i'm assuming since it hasnt been delivered yet, you havent paid the taxes and brokerage fee yet? can u give us a breakdown of the total cost? maybe this is a good deal.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Mine cost approx. $357 shipped by Fedex from Musicians Friend.

Fedex called when it hit the border and charged me $25 in tax.

Thats all I paid.

Received at 4:00PM today, 5 day delivery to Whitehorse.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

skydigger said:


> Mine cost approx. $357 shipped by Fedex from Musicians Friend.
> 
> Fedex called when it hit the border and charged me $25 in tax.
> 
> Thats all I paid.



I've had mine for two years and it is my most used amp. I just picked up a Weber 8F125 from Coyoteblue. Gonna a put it in this weekend. I can't help it, I'm a tweaker.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I stand corrected then. Sounds like a great deal. Anyone have any clips of these amps?


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

love my small amp, this is probably the favourite of my rigs


----------



## Gibson Guy (Mar 3, 2006)

Got my GA5 today, and though I have no clips to share, I can tell you it's a great amp. Grab one for $299 while you can if you like small amps. This thing barks like a big dog!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

What was the actual price after shipping and taxes?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Gibson Guy said:


> Got my GA5 today, and though I have no clips to share, I can tell you it's a great amp. Grab one for $299 while you can if you like small amps. This thing barks like a big dog!


I think i'll still with my 70's Vibro Champ. Sounds fantastic and has lots of Mojo too.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Why is it that I really dig small wattage guitar amps?


crank 'em w/o making ungodly amounts of racket?

personally, i like low wattage amps (i define low wattage as 8-10 watts or less) because the good ones tend to be great recording amps. that, and i far prefer to use a low wattage amp when i'm not playing w/ a drummer.



Mooh said:


> Anyone else love their little amps?


well, as others have pointed to '20 watts and less', i really dig my victoria tweed deluxe 'clone'. it's my grab and go amp. in the '70s i bought a gibson GA40T for next to nothing. in many ways i like it even better than the 5E3 as i love the tremolo. 

i have a savage macht 6 (single ended 6V6) in red sparkle. inspired by the DeArmond amp w/ a very funky tremolo circuit. 12" weber AlNiCo driver. very nice recording amp w/ a swampy vibe at medium volumes and lovely rawk tones when cranked out.

THD univalve. what can i say. they are quite cheap to pick up used and U can pop all kinds of different valves in and out at will. even w/ the whopping huge KT88, it still puts out less than 10 watts. not an easy amp to play, but it really rewards good technique and can be a very expressive amp. one of my fave recording amps.

my fave grab and go amp for taking an electric to acoustic (as in acoustic guitars and vocals w/ no mic) jams and such is my original version clark lil' bit LTD. it's a tweed enclosure that's the same size as a deluxe and has a celestion 12" AlNiCo. it's got the input section of a 5E3 and the output section of a tweed champ. it's also got a built in attenuator w/ settings for -3dB, -6dB and -9dB. it's nice to be able to crank the 6V6 out to get that nice grind w/o having everyone screaming at me that i'm too loud and drowning out the vox and flat tops. 

finally, i have a '58 tweed champ that is completely original (right down to the two prong plug) that was given to me in the '70s. OK, i lied a bit. i swapped out the original speaker for a kendrick black frame some time in the early '90s. the original 8" speaker in those is *crap*. when that amp is cranked, it has a bark to it that is unlike any other amp i've ever heard.

OK, those are my dinky amps.

do i lust after other sub 20 watt amps?
yup.
i've played a 65amps london quite a bit that is an EL84 duet that puts out about 15 watts. that amp is scary good but, like the the tweed deluxe, it can keep up w/ all but the loudest drummers. sweet trem circuit too. i keep on telling myself that i don't need this amp. so far, i've been successful. but when i read threads at TGP about the london, it gets harder and harder to resist. somebody please tell me that it would be a mistake to buy one of these. i've seen some wicked colour combos too, my fave being orange and creme (think creamsicle).










hope Ur eyes haven't glazed over reading all this stuff...


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

deleted by me....


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Was cruisin' craigslist yesterday and just missed out on a 70's silverface Champ in pristine condition going for $250. What a disappointment when I heard "Oh, sorry. That just sold."


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Do guys really consider 20 watt amps to be "small amps"? I'd consider that mid-powered. I'd always thought of small amps as being around 7 or 8 watts max. Most of the 15 - 18 watt amps I've owned could tear your head off. Most of them were realy freakin' heavy too. I think my Matchless, which I run at 15 watts, is damn near 70 lbs.



...i once plugged into a budda amp that was about 18 watts.

was it loud?

pardon me?

say again?

hello?

-dh


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Was cruisin' craigslist yesterday and just missed out on a 70's silverface Champ in pristine condition going for $250. What a disappointment when I heard "Oh, sorry. That just sold."



Wow that was a great deal on a fantastic amp. Here's what i dont get...people complain that these amps are overpriced yet i see them for sale all the time for about $300 and up. Instead they choose an amp like the Blackheart which with taxes will run you close to $350. Now i'm not knocking the Blackheart as from what i hear seems to be a great little tube amp but the Champs are in a league of their own. Vintage tanks, PTP all tube, 6 watts, treble, bass, vol, vibrato speed, intensity, 8" speaker. Lots of Mojo and sound fantastic. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have always been big on 40-50 watt amps.

recently I have been getting into my 30 watt Harry Joyce combo in a BIG way. I also love my 15 watt Matchless and 25 watt Zinky amps.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...there's a '67 princeton on craiglist right now - $750.

damn!

-dh


----------



## mrmuzikhead (Jun 24, 2007)

Is no one here hip to the Trace Elliot Vellocette's???They are very cool and can be had used for a little more than the GA5 3-$400 US. They were later branded as the Gibson Goldtone line, no longer made tho. The GA15's go for around the same. They are a sleeper and awesome. Think Vox AC15.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Velocette was cool, but I don't think I was ever able to find one locally.

Still digging the YCV20 (Traynor), though the YCV50 still has a place in my heart.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the sound of smal amps, particularly for dirty tones.

For cleans I still need a little more headroom than an 18 watt or smaller amp will provide. I think my days of half stacks are LONG behind me, in fact I've been going direct to PA (or recording colsole) using a Tonelab or similar for several years now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> finally, i have a '58 tweed champ that is completely original (right down to the two prong plug) that was given to me in the '70s. OK, i lied a bit. i swapped out the original speaker for a kendrick black frame some time in the early '90s. the original 8" speaker in those is *crap*. when that amp is cranked, it has a bark to it that is unlike any other amp i've ever heard.


Glad to hear someone else feels that way. I bought my '59 Princeton in 1976 and just hated the 8" Jensen that came with it. I sprang $80 for a JBL 2110 8" speaker, tossed the Jensen, and have never regretted it (well, except for what I might have been able to sell the Jensen for now, if I had hung onto it). The more efficient JBL takes the meagre 5-6W of a 6V6 a whole lot farther, and the extended bottom and top end available gives more character.


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

get a 5E3 15 Tweed Deluxe and Marshall 18 watt with an 12".

Buy clones!

You'll have Fender Tweed circuits 6V6 roaring and Marshall/Vox EL84 baby bottle British grind at you disposal.

You're in tha sweet spot...


----------

